# Μυτιλήνη-Αϊβαλί. Ένα ταξίδι με πενάκι και μελάνι



## Earion (Oct 1, 2014)

*...........**
Ο Φώτης Κόντογλου ήρωας σε κόμικ*








*
Ρεπορτάζ* *Νικόλας* *Ζώης

*​*Ο κομίστας και γελοιογράφος Soloup ταξίδεψε στην άλλη πλευρά του Αιγαίου, βυθίστηκε σε κιτρινισμένες φωτογραφίες και αρχεία, μελέτησε ελληνικές και τουρκικές μαρτυρίες και παραδίδει ένα graphic novel με κεντρικό θέμα τις παρενέργειες της ανταλλαγής πληθυσμών*

 



​ 
Μια φθινοπωρινή μέρα, αρκετά χρόνια πριν, ο κομίστας και γελοιογράφος Soloup ξεκίνησε από τη Μυτιλήνη για μια εκδρομή στο Ayvalik. Μιάμιση ώρα χρειάστηκε για να διασχίσει με το καραβάκι το μπουγάζι μεταξύ του νησιού και της μικρασιατικής πόλης. Ξεναγό για τον τελικό προορισμό του είχε το βιβλίο ενός ανθρώπου που γεννήθηκε εκεί, γεμάτο με διηγήσεις για σπίτια που μέσα σε μια νύχτα κάποιοι τα άφησαν βίαια και κάποιοι άλλοι τα βρήκαν εγκαταλειμμένα. Επιστρέφοντας αναζήτησε κι άλλες μαρτυρίες και καταγραφές, μέχρι που αποφάσισε να μεταγράψει την εμπειρία του με τη βοήθεια της τέχνης του και στόχο την ανθρωποκεντρική έρευνα. Όχι ότι μια άλλου είδους «φαγούρα» έλειπε από τα καύσιμά του.

«Πάντα με συγκλόνιζαν όσα άκουγα παιδί από τη γιαγιά μου τη Μαρία», λέει σήμερα στα «ΝΕΑ». «Μου μιλούσε για τη φρίκη που έζησε στο λιμάνι της Σμύρνης. Μεγαλώνοντας, όπως φαντάζομαι ότι συνέβη στους περισσότερους με καταγωγή από τη Μικρασία, αυτά κλειδώθηκαν σ’ ένα μπαούλο γιατί δεν αντέχεις να ζεις μαζί τους. Έρχεται όμως μια μέρα που σε “φαγουρίζει”, όπως λες κι εσύ, να ξανακοιτάξεις μέσα του. Να σταθείς, ενήλικας πια, μπροστά σ’ εκείνο που δεν άντεχες μικρός. Ε, αυτή η μέρα για μένα υπήρξε το ταξιδάκι στο Ayvalik. Και το κλειδί του βρισκόταν μέσα στο _Αϊβαλί, η πατρίδα μου_, του Φώτη Κόντογλου, που είχα για συντροφιά». Η έρευνα που ακολούθησε δεν ήταν παίξε-γέλασε. Γύρω από εκείνο του Κόντογλου, μαζεύτηκε μια μεγάλη παρέα από βιβλία. Αρχικά λογοτεχνικά, όπως των Ηλία Βενέζη, Στρατή Δούκα, Κοσμά Πολίτη, Αγάπης Βενέζη-Μολυβιάτη. Ο κύκλος άνοιξε και σε ιστορικά ερωτήματα· χρειάστηκαν επομένως μελέτες, αρχεία και βιβλιοθήκες, φωτογραφίες και γκραβούρες ή καταγεγραμμένες αφηγήσεις. Ήταν φυσικά μια έρευνα με κάμποσες εκπλήξεις, ασυνήθιστου όμως χαρακτήρα. «Όσο σκαλίζεις», εξηγεί ο Soloup, «συνειδητοποιείς ότι τα κομμάτια που ψάχνεις δεν απουσιάζουν τόσο από το παρελθόν —αφού λίγο-πολύ τα στοιχεία υπάρχουν— αλλά από το τώρα. Σήμερα είναι που η άγνοια της Ιστορίας κρύβεται πίσω από προκαταλήψεις και εύκολες και μονοδιάστατες απαντήσεις».










_ Σκηνές από την ιστορία του graphic novel, η οποία διαπερνά ενενήντα χρόνια με τις χρονογέφυρες του Soloup: από τις προκυμαίες της Μικράς Ασίας και τον Φώτη Κόντογλου (επάνω, την ώρα που ζωγραφίζει, σε ένα από τα στριπάκια του βιβλίου) ώς την επίσκεψη του σύγχρονου ήρωα (δεξιά) στα μέρη όπου άλλοτε άκμασαν οι ελληνικές κοινότητες_

*Σκιτσάροντας* *τον* *Βενέζη*

Ο Soloup παραδίδει ένα graphic novel 440 σελίδων που, όπως σημειώνει στην εισαγωγή του και ο Bruce Clark, συγγραφέας του βιβλίου για τις «παρενέργειες» της Συνθήκης της Λωζάννης _Δυο φορές ξένος_, έχει κατορθώσει «να υφάνει μια σύγχρονη ιστορία για έναν Έλληνα που παίρνει το πλοίο από τη Μυτιλήνη για το Αϊβαλί, με αρκετές διηγήσεις από το παρελθόν». Σε αυτές περιλαμβάνονται οι «σπαρακτικές οικογενειακές αναμνήσεις του συγγραφέα γνωστού ως Ηλία Βενέζη», η ιστορία της αδελφής του Ηλία, Αγάπης, «που έβαλε σε κίνδυνο την ίδια της τη ζωή και έπιασε φιλία με έναν Τούρκο στρατιώτη σε μια απέλπιδα προσπάθεια για να βρει τον αδελφό της», αλλά και εκείνη του νεαρού μουσουλμάνου από την Κρήτη, του Χασάν, που «φτιάχνει εκ νέου τη ζωή του (...) στο λιμάνι των Χανίων, η ανταλλαγή πληθυσμών όμως τον αναγκάζει να εγκαταλείψει τα πάντα». Όλα αυτά σε έξι κεφάλαια, από τα οποία το πρώτο και το τελευταίο αναφέρονται στο παρόν, ενώ τα ενδιάμεσα σε κείμενα και πρωτοπρόσωπες αφηγήσεις του παρελθόντος, παραπέμποντας σε βιβλία των Φώτη Κόντογλου, Ηλία Βενέζη ή του Τουρκοκρητικου συγγραφέα Αχμέτ Γιορουλμάζ. Θυμίζοντας αμυδρά άλλου τον Will Eisner, άλλου τους Altan και Edika, αλλά πάνω από όλα τον καλύτερο εαυτό του, ο Soloup, παρατηρεί ο Clark, «δείχνει πόσο εύκολο είναι να δεθούν οι άνθρωποι από τις αντίθετες πλευρές του ελληνοτουρκικού καθρέφτη, τουλάχιστον επιφανειακά, μας υπενθυμίζει όμως ότι οι δαίμονες του παρελθόντος δεν μπορούν να εξορκιστούν με μια κουβέντα και ένα φλιτζάνι καφέ».

Πόσες δηλαδή ήταν οι διαφοροποιήσεις και πόσα τα κοινά στοιχεία στην προσέγγιση Ελλήνων και Τούρκων; «Στο _Αϊβαλί_ προσπάθησα να υπάρχουν και οι δυο ματιές, όσο βέβαια αυτό είναι εφικτό, αφού δεν μεγάλωσα στην Κίνα αλλά σε κάποιες, μεταλλαγμένες σήμερα, προσφυγικές συνοικίες των Αθηνών», αποκρίνεται ο Soloup. Θεώρησε αναγκαία, διευκρινίζει, τη συνύπαρξη και της ματιάς των Τούρκων μέσα από τις αφηγήσεις του Αχμέτ Γιορουλμάζ. Το δράμα των χρόνων του πολέμου, λέει, δεν ξεκίνησε και τελείωσε στην Καταστροφή της Σμύρνης το 1922, ούτε αφορά μόνο τη δική μας πλευρά. Είχε αρχίσει δεκαετίες πριν και για εκείνον —μέσω των συνεπειών της— φτάνει μέχρι σήμερα, που Ελλάδα και Τουρκία συνεχίζουν ακόμα τον πόλεμο μέσω των διαφορετικών εθνικών αφηγήσεων. «Σε κάθε αφήγηση, οι κακοί και οι φταίχτες είναι πάντα οι άλλοι. Αυτοκριτική μηδέν», παρατηρεί, ξεκαθαρίζοντας όμως ότι αυτό δεν εξισώνει τις ευθύνες, ούτε «ισοφαρίζει» τις φρικαλεότητες. Απλώς, πέρα από τον «ρεαλισμό» των στρατηγών, των πολιτικών και της διπλωματίας, υπάρχουν οι άνθρωποι. «Και αλίμονο αν αρχίσουμε να θεωρούμε την υπεράσπιση της ανθρώπινης αξιοπρέπειας “ουτοπική”. Ο ανθρώπινος πόνος —των Μικρασιατών προσφύγων και των ανταλλαγμένων μουσουλμάνων της Συνθήκης της Λωζάννης— μπορεί να είναι η βάση μιας άλλης συνεννόησης».







*Κόμικς* *και* *ιστορία*

Και είναι αυτά θέματα για να τα αποτυπώσει κανείς σε ένα μέσο που ορισμένοι το θεωρούν παιδιάστικο; Μάλλον άστοχη ερώτηση για κάποιον που γελοιογραφεί στο _Ποντίκι_, ενώ στο παρελθόν έχει συνεργαστεί με εφημερίδες και περιοδικά (_Βήμα_, _Βαβέλ_, _Γαλέρα_), που έχει κυκλοφορήσει 13 άλμπουμ και φυσικά τη διατριβή «Τα ελληνικά comics», την εκτενέστερη μέχρι σήμερα μελέτη για το θέμα. Η ερώτηση θα είχε επίσης νόημα αν τα κόμικς δεν είχαν επιδείξει έργα όχι ακριβώς μυθοπλαστικά, όπως το _Palestine_ του Joe Sacco, το _Persepolis_ της Marjane Satrapi, το _Maus_ του Art Spiegelman. «Το _Αϊβαλί_ έχει αρκετά υβριδικά στοιχεία αφήγησης, είναι ένα παλίμψηστο κειμένων, εικόνων, φωτογραφιών το οποίο δεν μπορώ να το εντάξω ξεκάθαρα κάπου, σίγουρα όμως βρίσκεται κοντά στα παραπάνω παραδείγματα», είναι η άποψη του δημιουργού του. Ο οποίος επιστρατεύει πάνω από ένα αφηγηματικό ή σχεδιαστικό στυλ: «Είναι μια δυνατότητα που μου παρείχε το ίδιο το μέσο των κόμικς για καλύτερη απόδοση τόσο του χρόνου (ας πούμε ασπρόμαυρο σκίτσο για το παρελθόν, τόνοι του γκρι για το σήμερα) όσο και του ύφους που απαιτεί η κάθε εξιστόρηση. Για παράδειγμα, στα σημεία των αφηγήσεων του Κόντογλου προσπάθησα οι εικόνες να παραπέμπουν ή και να αναφέρονται στην εικαστική δουλειά του ίδιου του δημιουργού».







Αυτά βέβαια είναι τεχνικά ζητήματα. Όχι τόσο δύσκολα όσο η αποφόρτιση που ίσως επιδιώκει ο δημιουργός ενός έργου με τίτλο σχεδόν γαργαλιστικό για κάποιον με αλυτρωτικά αισθήματα ή προτίμηση στις τεταμένες ελληνοτουρκικές σχέσεις. «Τις περισσότερες φορές δεν μας ταράζουν τα πράγματα, αλλά οι ιδέες που έχουμε γι’ αυτά», πιστεύει ο Soloup και θυμάται ένα σχετικό «παιχνίδι» που έκανε όσο ήταν φαντάρος στη Μυτιλήνη. Κοίταζε τα απέναντι παράλια και προσπαθούσε να τα σκεφτεί με διαφορετικές λέξεις. Στη λέξη «Τουρκία» ταραζόταν. Του φαίνονταν απειλητικά, γεμάτα κάννες που τον σημαδεύουν. Στις λέξεις «Μικρά Ασία» τα παράλια μετατρέπονταν σε εύφορα μεσογειακά τοπία, στα σπίτια των γιαγιάδων του, στον Ηράκλειτο. «Σε ρωτώ λοιπόν», καταλήγει, «ποια από τις δυο εικόνες ήταν η “πραγματική”; Υπάρχουν πολλές ερωτήσεις και δεν υπάρχει μία απάντηση. Στο _Αϊβαλί_ το ζητούμενο δεν ήταν ν’ αποφορτίσω κάτι. Αντίθετα ήθελα να δούμε τα πράγματα με όλες τις φορτίσεις, χωρίς όμως τις έτοιμες απαντήσεις. Τώρα για όσους σκέφτονται άσπρο-μαύρο και νιώθουν τους εαυτούς τους άσπρους, όλοι οι άλλοι τους φαίνονται μαύροι».

Αν του ζητήσεις κάποιο συμπέρασμα για τους σημερινούς εθνικισμούς ή τον ρωτήσεις για τη δυσκολία να το απευθύνει σε ανθρώπους με σοβαρότερα προβλήματα από το _Αϊβαλί_ ή νομίζουν πως αυτά θα λυθούν αν το κατακτήσουν, η απάντησή του θα υπονοήσει ότι το πρόβλημα, όπως καμιά φορά και στις ιστορικές αποφάσεις, δεν είναι διατυπωμένο σωστά. «Αν και το _Αϊβαλί_ εκ των πραγμάτων αναφέρεται στις ελληνοτουρκικές σχέσεις, ο βασικός του προβληματισμός είναι αρκετά πλατύτερος. Είναι οι ίδιοι οι άνθρωποι μέσα στην Ιστορία σε περιόδους κρίσης. Τότε δηλαδή που πρώτα μεταμορφώνονται σε αγέλες και μετά σε θύματα. Μπορεί ν’ αλλάξει αυτό;», αναρωτιέται. «Μπορούμε να υπερασπιστούμε την ελευθερία μας, ειδικά σε περιόδους κρίσης; Δεν μιλάμε για το παντεσπάνι, αλλά για το κομμάτι ψωμί που συντηρεί την ανθρώπινη αξιοπρέπεια».







*
info*

*Το* *«Αϊβαλί»**, **σε* *σχέδια* *και* *κείμενα του* *S**οΙουρ** (**αυτοπροσωπογραφία του ακριβώς από πάνω) και με εισαγωγή του δημοσιογράφου Bruce Clark, κυκλοφορεί από τις εκδόσεις Κέδρος εντός του φθινοπώρου. Λεπτομέρειες στις ιστοσελίδες του δημιουργού **soloup.net** και **anthropolikos.wordpress.com** ή στο **www.kedros.gr*






*Τα Νέα 20/09/2014*


Διαβάστε επίσης: Το «Αϊβαλί» στα κύματα της ιστορίας


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 1, 2014)

:up: Εάριον!


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2014)

Ξέχασαν τον τόνο. *Soloúp*.

Soloúp, pseudonym of Antonis Nikolopoulos, was born in Athens in 1966. He studied political science, and started publishing comics in the magazine Babel in 1989. He became a permanent contributor to the Sunday newspaper To Vima in 1995 and several albums with his comics were published, such as 'Cyclops' (first published as 'Big Brother' in 2001). Soloúp has also worked as an illustrator for numerous magazines and created children's books.
http://www.lambiek.net/artists/s/soloup.htm

Συνέχεια εδώ:
http://www.soloup.net/?page_id=2


----------



## daeman (Jun 4, 2015)

...
*Στα δικαστήρια ο Soloup από τους κληρονόμους Κόντογλου*, Καθημερινή, 4-6-2015


Νωρίτερα και πιο αναλυτικά, από τον ίδιο:

*ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΑΣΦΑΛΙΣΤΙΚΩΝ ΜΕΤΡΩΝ ΤΟΥ ΦΩΤΗ ΜΑΡΤΙΝΟΥ ΕΝΑΝΤΙΑ ΣΤΟ «ΑΪΒΑΛΙ» ΤΟΥ SOLOUP*, ανθρωπόλυκος, 20-5-2015

Την Παρασκευή 15/05/2015, το *«Αϊβαλί»* των εκδόσεων *‘Κέδρος’* δέχθηκε μια προσβλητική, συκοφαντική κι εκβιαστική επίθεση από τον κύριο *Φώτη Μαρτίνο και τον αδελφό του Παναγιώτη*, κληρονόμων του *Φώτη Κόντογλου* στα δικαστήρια της πρώην σχολής Ευελπίδων.

Εχθές, Τρίτη 19/05/2015, σε μια πρώτη νίκη του αυτονόητου, τα ασφαλιστικά μέτρα των δύο κληρονόμων – και πιθανότατα όσων κρύβονται πίσω από αυτούς- για άμεση κατάσχεση του βιβλίου και απαγόρευσης της κυκλοφορίας του, απορρίφθηκαν από το Μονομελές Πρωτοδικείο Αθηνών. Όλα όμως θα κριθούν στην Δίκη που έχει οριστεί για τις *12 Ιουνίου *και μέχρι τότε και την οριστική δικαίωση του βιβλίου, το «Αϊβαλί» βρίσκεται σε κίνδυνο.

Θα ήταν παράξενο ένα βιβλίο που μιλάει για πολιτική και διπλωματία, για Ελληνοτουρκικές σχέσεις, για μνήμες μικρασιατικές, για θρησκεία, για μισαλλοδοξία, εθνικισμό και φανατισμό, μα πιο πολύ για την συνεννόηση των λαών και την ανθρώπινη αξιοπρέπεια, να κυκλοφορήσει χωρίς εμπόδια. Όμως η αφορμή για την φίμωση του ήρθε από κει που δεν το περιμέναμε. Από τους ανθρώπους που θα έπρεπε να χαίρονται πιο πολύ με την έκδοση του συγκεκριμένου graphic novel, λόγω της αναθέρμανσης του ενδιαφέροντος για τα κείμενα και τις μνήμες μαστόρων του Ελληνικού Λόγου όπως εκείνων του Φώτη Κόντογλου. Η πρώτη αφορμή λοιπόν βρέθηκε, έχει διάσταση… «ηθική» και ως συνήθως, η ηθική διάσταση συνοδεύεται στο τέλος από αρκετά Ευρώ.

Ο κύριος Φώτης Μαρτίνος θεωρεί ότι το έργο μου «Αϊβαλί» που κυκλοφορεί εδώ και 6 μήνες από τις εκδόσεις ‘Κέδρος’, «προσβάλλει κατάφωρα το πνευματικό έργο του Φώτη Κόντογλου, τόσο το εικαστικό, όσο και το συγγραφικό». Στην αίτηση διαστρεβλώνει συστηματικά τις προθέσεις μου, λέγοντας ότι προσπαθώ να οικειοποιηθώ το έργο του αφού «πουθενά δεν γίνεται καν αναφορά στην πατρότητα των έργων του Φώτη Κόντογλου με κατανοητό τρόπο για τον αναγνώστη, ο οποίος κατά την ανάγνωση θεωρεί ότι πρόκειται για έργο του δευτέρου των καθών» (ο δεύτερος... καθών είμαι εγώ, ο πρώτος οι εκδόσεις ‘Κέδρος’). Και όλα αυτά για ένα graphic novel όπως είναι το «Αϊβαλί» που από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος –όπως θα έχουν διαπιστώσει όσοι το έχουν διαβάσει- είναι ένας ύμνος και ένας φόρος τιμής, τόσο στον Κόντογλου όσο και στους υπόλοιπους 3 Αϊβαλιώτες συγγραφείς, τους οποίους ο κύριος Φώτης Μαρτίνος αποσιωπά συστηματικά να αναφέρει την ύπαρξή τους στο βιβλίο. (Στο παράρτημα της έκδοσης υπάρχει εκτενής, αναλυτική, ειδική αναφορά στην χρήση των ανθολογημένων κειμένων/ μαρτυριών, όπως και στην βιβλιογραφία και τα βιογραφικά των συγγραφέων, τα οποία κατά έναν παράξενο τρόπο δεν τα αντιλήφθηκε ο αιτών).

Ο κύριος Φώτης Μαρτίνος φτάνει μάλιστα να θίγεται ηθικά επειδή οι αναφορές στον Φώτη Κόντογλου συνυπάρχουν στο ίδιο βιβλίο με αναφορές «σεξουαλικών συνευρέσεων», τρία κεφάλαια παραπέρα, σε μια (1!) μόνο σελίδα, γραμμένες από άλλο συγγραφέα, τη στιγμή που δύο ήρωες του Αχμέτ Γιορουλμάζ (μια Ελληνίδα κι ένας Τούρκος) κάνουν έρωτα: Περιγράφει λοιπόν στην αίτηση των ασφαλιστικών μέτρων *«…το μέγεθος της προσβολής»* που υπέστη η αξία του έργου του Φώτη Κόντογλου, με *«την παράλειψη οποιασδήποτε ενδείξεως σεβασμού προς το έργο του και την προσωπικότητά του… αυτού του βαθιά θεοσεβούμενου ανθρώπου στο έργο Το ‘Αϊβαλί’ των καθών, που περιλαμβάνει προσβλητικές σεξουαλικές εκφράσεις και περιγραφή σεξουαλικών συνευρέσεων (σελ. 210, 295- 296-297)…».
*
Παρ’ όλα αυτά, ο κύριος Φώτης Μαρτίνος πριν καταθέσει την αίτηση ασφαλιστικών μέτρων για το… κατάπτυστο και ανήθικο graphic novel μου, είχε προτείνει μέσω της δικηγόρου του στις εκδόσεις ‘Κέδρος’ να μετριαστεί «το μέγεθος της προσβολής» και η «παράλειψη οποιασδήποτε ενδείξεως σεβασμού» με *την ηθική καταβολή* *20.000 Ευρώ!
*
Ενδεικτικά μόνο να αναφέρω ότι στο σενάριό μου τα κείμενα που ανθολογούνται και χρησιμοποιούνται από τις 420 σελίδες του «Αϊβαλί η πατρίδα μου» (εκδ. ‘Άγκυρα’) του Φώτη Κόντογλου – έχουμε πάρει εγγράφως την άδεια των εκδόσεων «Άγκυρα» από το 2012-, *είναι 5 σελίδες Α4 και συγκεκριμένα 2.429 λέξεις*! (για να υπάρχει μέτρο σύγκρισης, πρόκειται για κείμενο που χωράει σε δυο σελίδες εφημερίδας). Έτσι με τους ηθικούς του υπολογισμούς, ο κύριος Φώτης Μαρτίνος κοστολογεί *με 8 Ευρώ και 23 σέντς* την κάθε λέξη που χρησιμοποιώ από το βιβλίο του προγόνου του. (Για παράδειγμα, η μισή πρόταση: «Αν λάχει να περάσεις με καράβι απ’ το μπουγάζι της Μυτιλήνης» με την οποία αρχίζει το κεφάλαιο «Φώτης» και το οποίο είναι αφιερωμένο στον Φώτη Κόντογλου, στοιχίζει με το παραπάνω τιμολόγιο 90 ευρώ και 53 σεντς!)

Μα, τόσα λεφτά, κύριε Φώτη Μαρτίνο, δεν είχε πάρει ο κυρ Φώτης σε όλη του τη ζωή για το έργο του. Πως τώρα ζητάει να τα πάρει ο εγγονός του από ένα βιβλίο που δεν του ανήκει με κανέναν τρόπο, αλλά αντίθετα, τιμάει με τον πλέον ξεκάθαρο τρόπο τον πρόγονό του, Φώτη Κόντογλου; Και μάλιστα έναν πρόγονο που, όπως δηλώνετε μεγαλόψυχα ο ίδιος, κύριε Φώτη Μαρτίνο: *«αντικειμενικά δεν είναι ‘δικός’ μας, αλλά αποτελεί πολιτιστική κληρονομιά της Ελλάδας»*; ( ‘Ελευθεροτυπία’ 20/ 06/ 2014)

*Η Δίκη έχει οριστεί για τις 12 Ιουνίου.* Το «Αϊβαλί» δεν είναι ακόμα ελεύθερο. Δίνει την μάχη του αυτονόητου για την ελευθερία της τέχνης, της έκφρασης και του Λόγου.

*Ο…καθού *(edit)

Soloup


----------

